# Coding ecp treatment



## tslater2004 (Aug 25, 2010)

Does anyone know how to correctly code for ECP treatments?


----------



## cmcgarry (Aug 27, 2010)

ECP is the abbreviation for many things.  Do you mean extracorporeal photopheresis or something else?
Thanks,


----------

